# Breonna Taylor, Kentucky Emt Worker, Shot Dead After Police Raided 'wrong Home'



## AmethystLily

U.S. NEWS
*Woman shot and killed by Kentucky police who entered wrong home, family says*
Louisville police officers were looking for a suspect at the wrong home when they shot and killed Breonna Taylor, according to a lawsuit.
A woman was shot and killed in her Louisville, Kentucky, home by police executing a "botched' search warrant who forced their way in, surprising the woman and her boyfriend who thought the officers were burglars, her family says in a lawsuit.

The lawsuit — filed by the family of the woman, Breonna Taylor, an EMT worker — says she and her boyfriend thought they were being burglarized and he fired in self defense. The lawsuit accuses the three officers of "blindly firing" more than 20 shots into the apartment.


After the March 13 incident, the Louisville Metro Police Department said the officers had knocked on the door several times and “announced their presence as police who were there with a search warrant.” After forcing their way in, they “were immediately met by gunfire,” Lt. Ted Eidem said at a news conference.






Breonna Taylor was a qualified EMT. Family photo via NBC12
Taylor's death gained national attention this week after the family hired attorney Ben Crump, who is also representing the family of Ahmaud Arbery, the black man in Georgia who was killed on Feb. 23 after being pursued and shot by two white men. The two men are charged with murder and aggravated assault.

Taylor, 26, was shot eight times by police. Walker, 27, was arrested and charged with assault and attempted murder on a police officer. An attorney for Walker could not immediately be reached.

Crump called Taylor's death a "senseless killing."

"We stand with the family of this young woman in demanding answers from the Louisville Police Department," he said in a statement Monday on Twitter.

The attorney called out the police department for not providing "any answers regarding the facts and circumstances of how this tragedy occurred."






*Attorney: Unarmed KY EMT was 'mutilated with bullets' by police*
MAY 13, 202005:05
Records show that the police investigation was centered around a "trap house" more than 10 miles from Taylor's apartment, and that a judge had approved a "no-knock" search warrant, meaning officers did not have to identify themselves, according to The Courier-Journal.

The lawsuit states that Taylor and her boyfriend, Kenneth Walker, were asleep in their bedroom when police in plainclothes and unmarked vehicles arrived at the house looking for a suspect who lived in a different part of the city and was already in police custody.

The three officers entered Taylor's home "without knocking and without announcing themselves as police officers," the suit states.

The lawsuit says Taylor and Walker woke up and thought criminals were breaking in. Walker called 911 and police said he opened fire and shot an officer.

*Recommended*



*CORONAVIRUSWe analyzed more than 150 coronavirus deaths. Here's what we found.*



*HEALTH NEWSCoronavirus outbreak labeled a pandemic by World Health Organization*
"The defendants then proceeded to spray gunfire into the residence with a total disregard for the value of human life," the lawsuit alleges. "Shots were blindly fired by the officers all throughout Breonna's home."

The suit states that Walker had a license to carry and kept firearms in the home, and that Taylor was unarmed.

Taylor and Walker had no criminal history or drug convictions. No drugs were found in the apartment.

Her address was listed on the search warrant based on police's belief that a drug suspect had used her home to receive mail, keep drugs or stash money. The warrant also states that a car registered to Taylor was seen parked on several occasions in front of a "drug house" known to the suspect.

Taylor's mother, Tamika Palmer, filed the lawsuit in April in Jefferson Circuit Court alleging wrongful death, excessive force and gross negligence.

Crump said during an interview on MSNBC that Taylor was "completely innocent" and went on to say that "black women's lives matter too." The attorney also called for the charges against Walker to be immediately dropped.

A police spokesperson had no comment this week because the investigation was still ongoing.

The officers, identified as Jonathan Mattingly, Brett Hankison and Myles Cosgrove, were reassigned pending the outcome of the investigation.

Louisville Mayor Greg Fischer said on Twitter Tuesday, "As always, my priority is that the truth comes out, and for justice to follow the path of truth."






Minyvonne Burke
Minyvonne Burke is a breaking news reporter for NBC News.

by Taboola
Sponsored Stories

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ter-kentucky-police-entered-her-home-n1205651


----------



## Lylddlebit

At this point it's not an accident.  Evil trash tries their hand in killing black folk when they see an opportunity. That is really all it is If we are honest it all it's always been.  All these excuses when incompetent or evil people take advantage of the opportunity to hurt black people.


----------



## tibb1908

I can't believe they went to the wrong house and have the nerve to arrest and charge the boyfriend. These people don't care and have no shame.


----------



## meka72

This case has been on my mind since I read about it. My heart breaks for those who loved her.


----------



## Kanky

If they can convict the boyfriend or get him to plead guilty to a crime then they can blame her death on him and have less liability for their mistakes.


----------



## danniegirl

It says her house was listed in the warrent ....this story is reading weird I need to read  a different article ..cause right now I'm  like WTF really went in in that house ......it says the boyfriend shot one how many of them was in before he started firing did he even fire first .....was it an instant someone is in here get your gun and start shooting thing or did something else go down ....


----------



## meka72

FOP is mad because the judge (BM) released the boyfriend on his own recognizance.


----------



## Alta Angel

We need to keep up the same energy for this case as with Ahmaud!


----------



## Jmartjrmd

danniegirl said:


> It says her house was listed in the warrent ....this story is reading weird I need to read  a different article ..cause right now I'm  like WTF really went in in that house ......it says the boyfriend shot one how many of them was in before he started firing did he even fire first .....was it an instant someone is in here get your gun and start shooting thing or did something else go down ....


The article I read said they were looking for someone else on a drug warrant and had a warrant to search Breonna's apartment.  However prior to them going to her place they had located the person they were looking for but decided to execute the warrant anyways.
That article said the boyfriend and the victim were asleep when they heard someone breaking in.  The boyfriend grabbed his weapon which he possessed legally and shot at the intruders. 
Neighbor statements say they( police)did not identify themselves prior to entering thus the reason the boyfriend believed they were burgulars.

Also said that PD does not wear body cameras so it is boyfriends word against the what the officers say and whatever they processed from the scene.

zi hope her family gets justice for her this one and Ahmaud just hurt my heart so much.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

This case and Ahmaud Arbery case break my heart and make my blood boil. And there was another case in Indiana of a BM killed by police. We are being hunted.


----------



## chocolat79

Can I just say that beyond this being absolutely terrible, that I feel this is absolute overkill doing all this because of drugs.  Do they raid child molesters or rapists the same way? Yes, drugs are bad, etc. but it certainly doesn't warrant police officers raiding people's homes over or potentially killing innocents.  The REAL drug dealers are not in low SES areas, whether legal or illegal drugs.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

Ok I saw some more info on court Tv.
Apparently they came to her place at 1am on a no knock warrent which is why they just busted in without identifying themselves.
They were there because they were doing surveillance on her place because they suspected the guy they picked up earlier was running a drug house and he had been seen going to her place and coming out with mail so they suspected she was receiving mail and or hiding drug money for him.  There was a 2nd suspect whose car had been seen at her apartment.   Apparently they'd been watching for a while.
However they found NOTHING.
Neither she or the boyfriend had a criminal record ( they love to throw it out there when they do) and he legally possessed his weapon.  Prior to firing on the unidentified intruders the boyfriend called 911 to report the intruders in their home and then fired on them through the door.  Officers returned fire striking Breonna 8 times murdering her.
I've never heard of a no.knock warrent and in this case it cost a beautiful young lady her life and a lifetime of pain for her boyfriend and her family.


----------



## yamilee21

Thanks for that update. I am just dreading the “investigation” that will inevitably clear these murderers. All this nonsense about cheering for essential workers, appreciating their efforts in the COVID-19 crisis... and this EMT is murdered in cold blood.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I think I read that the officer was shot with friendly fire


----------



## NijaG

How does a “no knock warrant”’at 1am make sense?

I guess black people are not suppose to have normal reactions (e.g thinking intruders are out to harm them, being startled from their sleep and reacting automatically, etc).

Honestly, I think they come up with this stuff to have a justifiable excuse to kill their targets and any “collateral victims” on the premises.


----------



## Kanky

*The FBI has opened an investigation into the shooting death of Kentucky EMT Breonna Taylor*
(CNN) — The FBI has opened an investigation into the shooting death of Breonna Taylor, an EMT who was killed after officers forced their way inside her home.

Robert Brown, special agent in charge for the FBI Louisville, issued a statement Thursday that said in part, "The FBI will collect all available facts and evidence and will ensure that the investigation is conducted in a fair, thorough and impartial manner."

As this is an ongoing investigation, Brown said they aren't able to comment further.

The news follows the Louisville Metro Police Department announcing that it would require all sworn officers to wear body cameras and change how the department carries out search warrants. They're the first steps toward improving police accountability, Mayor Greg Fischer said at a news conference, in which he repeatedly referred to Taylor's death as a "tragedy."

In March, Taylor was shot at least eight times when three officers forcibly entered her apartment to serve a search warrant in a narcotics investigation. The department said the men announced themselves and returned gunfire when Taylor's boyfriend fired at them. 

But in a wrongful death lawsuit, Taylor's mother says the officers didn't knock at all and should have called off their search because the suspect they sought had already been arrested. 

Officers didn't find drugs in her apartment when they entered, Taylor's mother said in the lawsuit. 



*Stricter no-knock warrants and required body cameras*


Going forward, "no-knock warrants," which allow police to enter a residence without announcing themselves or their purpose, must be signed off on by a judge and the police chief or his designee before police can serve them, Fischer said at a news conference Monday. Previously, the warrant required only a judge's sign-off.


----------



## Aicer

I just can’t stomach reading stories like these.  It will send one into a mental spiral


----------



## FelaShrine

Good to see there are men taking notice and calling this out


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Yeah Breonna Taylor was trending today. I'm glad. I don't want her death to be forgotten amidst George Floyd and Ahmaud Arbery's. Especially when black women are on the front lines defending black men too.


----------



## larry3344

I came here to say that we women are also complicit in not bringing BW issues to the forefront. I appreciate that some men taking notice and giving it a platform.


----------



## larry3344

It’s so exhausting to see so many Black people lose their lives through needless deaths.


----------



## Miss_Luna

larry3344 said:


> I came here to say that we women are also complicit in not bringing BW issues to the forefront. I appreciate that some men taking notice and giving it a platform.



I don't like to be confrontational on the internet, because I'm not _that_ person, but to call the women on this site complicit when we are all going through the emotions of all of these events is very disturbing, to say the least.

None of us asked to be in this situation; we are all dealing with these events, life as we know it being changed due to a global pandemic, unemployment, illness, historical systemic and systematic racism and sexism. Fighting is necessary, but we are weary.

This site is a safe-space for us to vent and release. We are always fighting for our children and families and for the most part are at the forefront of the protests. I think we ALL can and should do more, but to call us complicit is an insult. About 75% of the social activists I follow on Twitter are Black women and they are always mentioning women like Breonna. Unfortunately, the following week we are praying for another Black person that was killed by police.


----------



## larry3344

Miss_Luna said:


> I don't like to be confrontational on the internet, because I'm not _that_ person, but to call the women on this site complicit when we are all going through the emotions of all of these events is very disturbing, to say the least.
> 
> None of us asked to be in this situation; we are all dealing with these events, life as we know it being changed due to a global pandemic, unemployment, illness, historical systemic and systematic racism and sexism. Fighting is necessary, but we are weary.
> 
> This site is a safe-space for us to vent and release. We are always fighting for our children and families and for the most part are at the forefront of the protests. I think we ALL can and should do more, but to call us complicit is an insult. About 75% of the social activists I follow on Twitter are Black women and they are always mentioning women like Breonna. Unfortunately, the following week we are praying for another Black person that was killed by police.


We women not necessarily on this site. Trust me there are a lot of women out there who place more importance in validating men and boys. We here understand the importance of validating girls as well but outside here it’s not the case for a Segment of the female pop.
I am pointing this out to bring attention to it not to blame anyone.


----------



## Kanky

Wrong thread.


----------



## Alta Angel

Preface:  I don't know how to post tweets!

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/repost?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#repost</a> from Kentucky National Organization of Women. 6th and Jefferson in Louisville. This is a line of White people forming a barrier between Black protestors and the police. This is love. This is what you do with your privilege. <br>Photo credit: Tim Druck <a href="https://t.co/EaL7ab4ltQ">pic.twitter.com/EaL7ab4ltQ</a></p>&mdash; Tia A. Ewing (@TIA_EWING) <a href="">May 29, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

The story keeps changing.

They had the wrong house.

Now they want to pin her death on the boyfriend again saying they got a call about a domestic dispute and they went to see about it and he shot first so he shot them. But the 911 call that is available now (See Shaun King's IG...but be warned its heartbreaking) you hear him saying "someone" came in and shot his fiancé...then he spends most of the call weeping and asking her to wake up while the 911 operator keeps asking him where she was shot.

But they stopped "no knock" warrants last month weeks after this was released and there was an outcry, which led to HIS release from jail.

They are trying to figure out a way to remove responsibility from themselves. Who is the DA or prosecutor responsible? They need to fire, reprimand and relieve all of them from duty.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Also--There was a big protest in Louisville for Breonna and some people were shot and injured. No deaths however.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

America disgust me on every level


----------



## larry3344

What is the verdict on the police who killed her?


----------



## NijaG

Alta Angel said:


> Preface:  I don't know how to post tweets!
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"><a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/repost?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#repost</a> from Kentucky National Organization of Women. 6th and Jefferson in Louisville. This is a line of White people forming a barrier between Black protestors and the police. This is love. This is what you do with your privilege. <br>Photo credit: Tim Druck <a href="https://t.co/EaL7ab4ltQ">pic.twitter.com/EaL7ab4ltQ</a></p>&mdash; Tia A. Ewing (@TIA_EWING) <a href="">May 29, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>




Great/Bravo....This is the kind of strategic thinking and planning social and justice leaders of the community need on a continuous. Use our allies “the brothers and sisters” to some of these devil souls to our advantage.


----------



## Jmartjrmd

I just listened to the 911 call.  That was difficult.  I shouldn't have.

All this is just too much.

And also where were the police while he was on the 912 call.  You don't hear them in the background at all.


----------



## larry3344

Very sad


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

I've been pleasantly surprised at the signs and people mentioning Breonna Taylor at the protests and rallies. At least from the footage I've seen on Twitter.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Breonna Taylor is trending again today. Good.


----------



## Ganjababy

All this is just so infuriating and depressing.


----------



## Miss_Luna

I'm getting annoyed that people think this is just because of George Floyd; I think his death was the straw that broke the camels back. 

Breonna deserves the same recognition, her death should not be in vain.

I'm not a very outwardly emotional person but I get super emotional watching Black people cry. Our pain is visceral, like these tears come from somewhere deep. 

This hurts, I'm hurt. I don't know what to do but this all hurts too much.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09




----------



## lavaflow99

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


>



Confused as to why these cops still have jobs....
Why aren't they being arrested?


----------



## Alta Angel

The ladies in a FB group that I joined that specifically tracks what is going on with BT's case say that protests for her are happening daily and they are applying continuous pressure.

Contact Governor Beshear
700 Capitol Avenue, Suite 100, Frankfort, Kentucky 40601
Main Line: (502) 564-2611
Main Fax: (502) 564-2517
https://governor.ky.gov/Contact-Us/Pages/Contact-Us.aspx


----------



## Miss_Luna

I'm retweeting posts about Breonna, daily. Kamala Harris also tweeted about her case today.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

June 5 would've been her 27th birthday.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## LivingInPeace

I've been avoiding this thread until today. Just the thought of what happened is too painful for me to examine.


----------



## SoniT

Im thinking of Breonna Taylor on her birthday.


----------



## sharentu




----------



## sharentu




----------



## sharentu




----------



## TrulyBlessed

A blank incident report. Electric chairs!

Swipe


----------



## NijaG

^^^^

A blank incident report because they knew anything they wrote down would not make any sense once scrutinized .

I hope she gets justice. So many pieces of the puzzle has to be looked at.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

These cops man. So infuriating and disgusting   Full interview is on the Breakfast Club’s YouTube


----------



## charmingt

*Louisville city council unanimously pass 'Breonna's Law' to ban no-knock warrants*
"This is one of many critical steps on police reform that we’ve taken to create a more peaceful, just, compassionate and equitable community," the Louisville mayor said.



Video Will Begin In...
3



*Louisville council to vote on police reform bill honoring Breonna Taylor*
June 11, 202003:18
“Breonna’s Law,” named after the former EMT who died in a police raid at her apartment. 

The unanimously passed ordinance, which still needs to be approved by the mayor, bans any search warrant that does not require police to announce themselves and their purpose at the premises. It requires any Louisville Metro Police Department or Metro law enforcement to knock and wait a minimum of 15 seconds for a response.


Louisville Mayor Greg Fischer vowed to pass the ban as “soon as it hits my desk.”

“This is one of many critical steps on police reform that we’ve taken to create a more peaceful, just, compassionate and equitable community,” Fischer said on Twitter Thursday.

Tamika Palmer, Taylor's mother, praised the passage by the city council. She spoke to the press after the vote along with the family's attorney, Benjamin Crump.

"I'm just going to say that Breonna, that's all she wanted to do was save lives," Palmer said. "So with this law, she'll get to continue to do that."

Taylor, who was a licensed emergency medical technician, was fatally shot by police when plainclothes officers arrived after midnight on March 13 to serve a no-knock warrant in a drug case.

At a March 13 news conference, police Lt. Ted Eidem said officers had knocked on the door several times and "announced their presence as police who were there with a search warrant." After forcing their way in, they “were immediately met by gunfire,” Eidem said.


----------



## gn1g

This is a horrible tragedy.  Can't believe the cops are still out on vacation.   WTH


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Lylddlebit




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Ben Crump is making that money!


----------



## meka72

My daughter just told me that an announcement is supposed to be made about charges against the officers who murdered Breonna today.

ETA: Dont know if I should be glad this didn’t happen as I was told. Allegedly people were being let off work early for safety reasons from the response to a decision about charging the officers.


----------



## discodumpling

What heck is taking so long?? They bet not come back with anything but arrests and charges! Its almost 100 days since Breonna was murdered. This process is excruciatingly slow for me. I can't  imagine what her people are going through.


----------



## sharentu




----------



## lavaflow99

sharentu said:


>



Sigh....a coon.  So this explains why Brianna's killers are still free.

Can this go above him?  Who else can make the decision to arrest her killers?


----------



## meka72

lavaflow99 said:


> Sigh....a coon.  So this explains why Brianna's killers are still free.
> 
> Can this go above him?  Who else can make the decision to arrest her killers?


Basically everyone gave him the final decision. He will probably do what is expected of him by his GOP benefactors.


----------



## meka72




----------



## discodumpling

What a lovely Juneteenth gift! I hope it's one in the morning one in the afternoon and another one to finish out the day! #getthisdance


----------



## Everything Zen

So basically the world had to practically implode for these dudes to lose their jobs....


----------



## meka72

Everything Zen said:


> So basically the world had to practically implode for these dudes to lose their jobs....


Umm one dude thus far.


----------



## Maracujá

Everything Zen said:


> So basically the world had to practically implode for these dudes to lose their jobs....



I once worked with a North-African lady, at a laundromat, who was immediately fired because she dared sit down during work. She sat down because it was the middle of August, it was as hot as summers get up here and this lady just wanted a breather.

White Supremacy never ceases to amaze me .


----------



## Everything Zen

meka72 said:


> Umm one dude thus far.



I’m talking about all of these recent murders. It’s like one gets arrested here, one gets fired over here, they charge one of four, then they charge all of them. It’s an absolute disgrace. Like @Maracujá said the average citizen (especially black ones) get fired for the slightest misstep.


----------



## meka72

Everything Zen said:


> I’m talking about all of these recent murders. It’s like one gets arrested here, one gets fired over here, they charge one of four, the. They charge all of them. It’s an absolute disgrace. Like @Maracujá said the average citizen (especially black ones) get fired for the slightest misstep.


I misunderstood. My bad. (Do people still say that? Lol). 

I agree with you. It’s rare for these white cops to be charged.


----------



## meka72




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## meka72

Officer Brett Hankison fired from LMPD in Breonna Taylor shooting, has 10 days to appeal
Darcy CostelloTessa Duvall
Louisville Courier Journal






LOUISVILLE, Ky. — Officer Brett Hankison has been fired, effective June 23, for his role in the shooting death of Breonna Taylor, Louisville Metro Police announced.

In a letter, interim Chief Robert Schroeder wrote that after the pretermination hearing held Tuesday, Schroeder decided to proceed and terminHankison. 

Schroeder notes that Hankison may appeal the decision to the Police Merit Board in writing within 10 days.

A request for comment from David Leightty, an attorney for Hankison, was not immediately returned Tuesday evening.

From Friday:Officer Brett Hankison being fired from Louisville police after Breonna Taylor shooting

"It's another good, small step," said Sam Aguiar, an attorney for Taylor's family. "We won't be satisfied until rightful charges are brought against him, until charges are brought against everyone responsible for Breonna's death."


A spokeswoman for LMPD declined to comment further, citing state law.

Taylor, a 26-year-old ER technician, was in her South End apartment when Louisville Metro police fatally shot her just before 1 a.m. March 13 while serving a search warrant as a part of a narcotics investigation.

Court records show that police obtained a warrant with a no-knock provision for Taylor's apartment signed by Circuit Judge Mary Shaw. Even so, officials have said that plain-clothes officers knocked and announced their presence before breaking in Taylor’s door with a battering ram.

Taylor's boyfriend, Kenneth Walker, who was also in the apartment, fired one shot in response, hitting Sgt. Jonathan Mattingly in the thigh. Mattingly, Hankison and officer Myles Cosgrove all fired their weapons, killing Taylor.

Walker has said he thought intruders were breaking in. He and neighbors have said they never heard police announce themselves before entering, according to his attorney and lawyers for Taylor's family.

Mattingly and Cosgrove remain on administrative reassignment.

No officers have been criminally charged for Taylor's death. 

Schroeder's Tuesday letter to Hankison reiterated the charges made against him in his pre-termination letter on Friday: that Hankison showed "extreme indifference to the value of human life" and that his use of deadly force was improper because he failed to verify it was directed against someone who posed an immediate threat. 

Schroeder accuses Hankison of "blindly" firing ten rounds into Taylor's apartment and the one next door. 

"I find your conduct a shock to the conscience," Schroeder repeated. "I am alarmed and stunned you used deadly force in this fashion." 

Quoting from the Police Merit Board's rules, Schroeder notes that any appeal from Hankison is due in writing within 10 days and "must include a statement of the grounds for appeal." 

The board will then schedule a public hearing to review the chief's move to terminate Hankison, considering whether it was "unjustified or unsupported by proper evidence." It will only consider evidence presented in the public hearing.

If it determines the action was unjustified, it can set aside the chief's order and create a new penalty or opt to reinstate Hankison's employment.

Mark Dobbins, an attorney for the merit board, said Friday that in many past cases, officers who have criminal matters pending will ask for the merit board proceeding to be held "in abeyance," meaning delayed until the resolution of the criminal case.

That could mean that any hearing for Hankison could be scheduled after a decision on criminal charges is made by the state attorney general and U.S. Department of Justice, and until any future cases are resolved.

What is the Police Merit Board?
Per state law, the merit board has five members appointed by the mayor and approved by Metro Council, who serve four-year terms.

The board is tasked with reviewing police applicants and setting rules around promotions, qualifications and discipline for officers.

It also considers the chief's disciplinary actions when an officer appeals his or her suspension, termination or demotion. 

In discipline cases, two police officers elected by LMPD to two-year terms serve as additional members of the board, with voting powers.

One of those two police officers, in recent years, has been Hankison himself.

The rules set out how board members who are appointed by the mayor can be removed "for neglect, incapacity, misfeasance or malfeasance." It does not lay out how a police officer would be removed.

One of the requirements of serving, however, is that you are a police officer.

If a vacancy comes up during an officer's two-year term on the merit board, a new election is supposed to be held within 60 days of the date of the vacancy.

Merit board rules say employees may be disciplined for "any cause which promotes the efficiency of the service." That includes:


Incompetency or inefficiency in job performance.
Conduct unbecoming, either on- or off-duty.
Violations of departmental rules, Metro-wide policies or laws.
Behavior that threatened or injured the health and safety of the employee or of others.
Absence without leave.
Insubordination.
Solicitation or acceptance of gift or remuneration outside of regular compensation.
An officer has the right to appeal the merit board's decision within 30 days to circuit court.


----------



## lavaflow99

The arrests are next right?


----------



## Everything Zen

^^^^ We gotta raze h for everything.

At this point I’m here for it.


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: Breonna Taylor rally: Common, Rapsody join 500-plus in vowing to stand up for Black women



FRANKFORT, Ky. — Wearing a T-shirt emblazoned with the words "PROTECT HER," hip-hop star Common's message was clear Thursday afternoon.

Stand up for Black women, he said. And stand up for Breonna Taylor.

"I will stand up for and with Black women 'til my last breath," Common said in a poem he wrote about Taylor. "The date Breonna took her last breath was the date I took my first. March 13 is my birthday. And I will always honor Breonna on that day."

He finished: "Better tomorrows begin with us lifting up the Black woman."

More than 500 people gathered on the front steps of Kentucky's Capitol in the hot midday sun for the #JusticeForBreonnaTaylor rally, over 100 days since Taylor, a 26-year-old ER technician, was fatally shot by police in her Louisville apartment.

Common, actress Jada Pinkett Smith and rapper Rapsody were among the celebrities that stood alongside Taylor's family and attorneys in Frankfort.

For nearly three hours, rallygoers demanded justice not only for Taylor but for all of the country’s Black women. Speakers at times referenced a 1962 quote from Malcolm X, who called the Black woman the “most neglected person in America.”

Thursday's rally was organized by Until Freedom, a New York-based collective of activists, organizers and survivors of racial injustice.

“Breonna Taylor is everywhere,” said Tamika Mallory, a national activist with Until Freedom. 

“The issue of Black women being killed and our voices being too low is a problem,” Mallory continued, urging those in the crowd to learn about Pamela Turner, a Black woman from Houston who was shot and killed by police in May 2019.

Mallory called on Kentuckians to continue calling for justice in the Taylor case. The nation will be watching, she said, before directing her statement to Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron, whose office is investigating Taylor’s death.

“This ain’t no little thing where people ain’t paying attention,” Mallory said.

Ben Crump, a Florida-based attorney for Taylor's family who has represented other families of Black Americans, said he believes Taylor is the face of a growing movement.

Taylor will be for Black women what Trayvon Martin has become for Black men, Crump said after the rally, referring to the 17-year-old unarmed teen who was fatally shot in Florida by a would-be vigilante named George Zimmerman.

On stage, Crump called on Taylor's boyfriend, Kenneth Walker, who made one of his first public appearances since prosecutors dropped charges against him more than a month ago.

Walker was charged with attempted-murder and assault for firing a shot inside Taylor's apartment on March 13 while police were serving a search warrant, striking Sgt. Jonathan Mattingly in the femoral artery. Walker has said he did not know it was police behind the door, and that he acted in self-defense.

Three officers returned fire, killing Taylor, who was unarmed, in her hallway.

Mattingly and Officer Myles Cosgrove remain on administrative reassignment for firing their weapons, and Brett Hankison, the third officer who fired his weapon that night, has been terminated from the police department, with the interim chief calling his actions "a shock to the conscience."

Hankison is appealing his termination.

“We call a brother a hero who tries to defend his Black woman,” Crump said. “That is the definition of a hero.”

Walker, who came to the podium amid chants of “hero!” kept his comments brief.

“I know y’all ain't heard a lot from me, if anything," he said. "But I just want to let y’all know I appreciate all the love and support for me, and most definitely for Breonna. She would appreciate it, too.”

"#Breewayy," he added, the family's hashtag and rallying cry for Breonna, before turning to embrace Crump.

Taylor's mother, Tamika Palmer, brought with her a "Justice for Breonna Taylor" yard sign as a "gift" for Gov. Andy Beshear and Attorney General Daniel Cameron.

“Put it in the yard, right in the middle," she said. "They need to remember their job, everyday.”

Mysonne Linen, or “The N.Y. General,” a rapper and activist from the Bronx, and co-founder of Until Freedom, called Walker to his side before leading the crowd in a pledge to protect Black women.

“This is a hero,” he said, pointing at Walker. “No longer will we stand and watch our Black women be harmed. … We have to sacrifice our lives, if need be, to protect our Black women.

“So we are pledging today that, not on our watch, will you ever harm another Black woman.”

Songs from Black hip-hop artists, including Jay-Z, Kendrick Lamar and Jadakiss, blared from loudspeakers stationed atop the Capitol steps as people arrived at the rally late Thursday morning.

A legislative staffer who left her office to view the start of the rally said she had spent the past 24 hours reading about the Taylor case and watching documentaries about racial injustice in the U.S.

“They’re killing them,” said the woman, who was middle-aged and white. 

“The police are killing them. And I didn’t know it,” she said, tears in her eyes.

Before speakers took to the podium around noon, organizers played the song “Rise Up” by Sandra Day — an unofficial anthem of the Black Lives Matter movement. Hundreds in the crowd sang along, their fists held high in the air.

When the song concluded, one woman lowered her fist to her face, using it to wipe a tear from her cheek.

Throughout the day, people could be seen viewing the crowd below from a portico above the Capitol steps, from Black custodial workers to Sen. Gerald Neal, a Louisville Democrat and the longest serving African-American member of the Kentucky legislature.

Democratic state Rep. Attica Scott of Louisville, Kentucky's only Black woman in the legislature, said "every level of government has failed us."

"From Attorney General Daniel Cameron to Gov. Andy Beshear," Scott said. "We are here to send a strong and loud message to the attorney general: To move swiftly, or get out of the way. We are here to send a strong message to Gov. Beshear: You better not ever send the State Police and National Guard to Louisville, Kentucky, ever again."

She also thanked the protesters who have been occupying "Injustice Square Park" — the protesters name for Jefferson Square Park — and those who've called on Louisville Mayor Greg Fischer to resign.

"You got to go," she said. "Resign, Fischer."

Sean Ali Waddell, Muhammad Ali's cousin, drew a raucous response from the protesters during an impassioned speech in which he finished with a demand for Cameron to charge the officers responsible for Taylor's death. 

"Don't you be on the wrong side of history," Waddell said. "Don't you stay on the wrong side of history."

With the temperature soaring near 90 degrees, some speeches were interrupted by urgent calls for medics. Rally organizers several times lugged coolers stocked with ice and bottled water to the base of the Capitol steps.

As some took the shade on the nearby lawn, 26-year-old Alexis Taylor of Louisville stood tall under the scorching sun. For hours, she hollered support at the rally’s speakers. 

The event left her feeling “really empowered and really energized,” she said.

Taylor, a Black woman, said she felt a special connection to Breonna: They shared the same last name. They were the same age. They both lived in Louisville.

“It could have easily been me,” she said.

Taylor said she has had white friends come to her in recent weeks and apologize for not taking time to better understand what she and Black people go through every day. Seeing people of different races at the rally and at protests in Louisville makes her emotional, Taylor said.

“A lot of people are starting to wake up. And that's good. And that means that these protests are working.”

“This has to end, one way or another,” she added. “And we’re just going to keep going until it does.”


----------



## meka72




----------



## meka72

There was a shooting tonight at Jefferson Square Park, where the Breonna protests have mostly occurred. There’s a video showing a white man firing a gun at people and there are mixed reports about number of injured.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Twitter is saying the shooter was a Hispanic homeless person who was kicked out the camp.


----------



## meka72




----------



## awhyley

This issue around Ms. Taylor's domain name is utterly sad and pathetic.  Glad that this was able to be turned around for good/better.  (I only brought over the conclusion, but you can check the link for the full story).

*Fact check: BreonnaTaylor.com was police donation page, now fundraiser for social justice*

*Our ruling: True*
We rate this claim TRUE because it is supported by our research. The URL BreonnaTaylor.com was briefly a website supporting Louisville police officers. Once the site was highlighted by the Courier Journal, the page was taken down and now redirects to a GoFundMe for the family of Breonna Taylor and social justice causes.

Link: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...lor-com-once-police-donation-site/3234116001/


----------



## sharentu

this man ...


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

sharentu said:


> this man ...


I was just coming in here to post this...


----------



## TrulyBlessed

sharentu said:


> this man ...





I remember when this used to make its rounds on LHCF back in the day. I see it’s time to bring it back.


----------



## mensa

Ladies and Gentlemen, what we have here is a pandemic of Coonery!


----------



## kikigirl

mensa said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, what we have here is a pandemic of Coonery!



Deep into the sunken place.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

I’m so sick of TS


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## CarefreeinChicago

They charged 87 of the protesters yesterday with felonies


----------



## Kanky

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/23/us/breonna-taylor-police-shooting-invs/index.html

According to this the police did not have the wrong home, Breonna’s ex was the drug dealer that they were looking for. The new boyfriend pulled out his gun because he was worried that the old boyfriend was breaking in. And according to her sister she knew that her ex was a drug dealer and dated him anyway. I don’t know why her sister gave this interview. It’s a mess. 


Taylor's sister, Ju'Niyah Palmer, who was also her roommate and best friend, acknowledged that Taylor had a past relationship with Glover. But she said her sister wasn't involved in Glover's alleged drug operation and had forbade him from bringing that aspect of his life into her personal life.
"You cannot come up in my house with any drugs," she quoted her sister as telling Glover. "My sister live(s) here and I can't jeopardize her getting hurt because of what you do."
She said Taylor had nothing to hide in her apartment and would have been happy to prove that to the police if she'd known it was them at the door.
"If they were to come in and say, 'Hey, you sell drugs', she'd be like ... that's not who I am," Palmer said.​
Both women faulted the police for Taylor's killing and said the officers involved should be charged with murder.
"We're going to fight this to the end," her aunt said. "This is our baby and she's going to get the justice she deserves."​


----------



## Lylddlebit

Kanky said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/23/us/breonna-taylor-police-shooting-invs/index.html
> 
> According to this the police did not have the wrong home, Breonna’s ex was the drug dealer that they were looking for. The new boyfriend pulled out his gun because he was worried that the old boyfriend was breaking in. And according to her sister she knew that her ex was a drug dealer and dated him anyway. I don’t know why her sister gave this interview. It’s a mess.
> 
> 
> Taylor's sister, Ju'Niyah Palmer, who was also her roommate and best friend, acknowledged that Taylor had a past relationship with Glover. But she said her sister wasn't involved in Glover's alleged drug operation and had forbade him from bringing that aspect of his life into her personal life.
> "You cannot come up in my house with any drugs," she quoted her sister as telling Glover. "My sister live(s) here and I can't jeopardize her getting hurt because of what you do."
> She said Taylor had nothing to hide in her apartment and would have been happy to prove that to the police if she'd known it was them at the door.
> "If they were to come in and say, 'Hey, you sell drugs', she'd be like ... that's not who I am," Palmer said.​
> Both women faulted the police for Taylor's killing and said the officers involved should be charged with murder.
> "We're going to fight this to the end," her aunt said. "This is our baby and she's going to get the justice she deserves."​




The truth is what it is but the way that article is written causes me to think that they are looking for justification after the fact...Anything to take the focus off the fact that she was murdered unjustly in the home she had every right to feel safe in.  The way they present the sister's interview along with mentioning the ex is nothing more than a distraction and it's disgraceful.  There absolutely is an issue with black women being murdered in the safety of their homes whether it's Breonna Taylor or Tatianna Jefferson.  That is the focus. I am not at all surprised they want us to shift our gaze to other crap. Nah the focus is still the right for black women to be safe at home.   I hate when they do this smokescreen mess where they try to make the face of legit issues one they will do everything they can to discredit.


----------



## Kanky

Lylddlebit said:


> The truth is what it is but the way that article is written causes me to think that they are looking for justification after the fact...Anything to take the focus off the fact that she was murdered unjustly in the home she had every right to feel safe in.  The way they present the sister's interview along with mentioning the ex is nothing more than a distraction and it's disgraceful.  There absolutely is an issue with black women being murdered in the safety of their homes whether it's Breonna Taylor or Tatianna Jefferson.  That is the focus. I am not at all surprised they want us to shift our gaze to other crap. Nah the focus is still the right for black women to be safe at home.   I hate when they do this smokescreen mess where they try to make the face of legit issues one they will do everything they can to discredit.



In general I think that no-knock warrants are a bad idea and should almost never be used. I am glad that changes that have been made to laws concerning them. That being said, I would not expect to be safe in my own home if I was dating a drug dealer. I would expect trouble with other drug dealers, the police and probably the drug dealer boyfriend himself. There are a lot of women who have died or ended up in prison because of a drug dealing boyfriend or relative.  

"They" may be trying to distract from the police's wrongdoing, but the sister shouldn't have helped them with that by giving an interview admitting that BT was dating a drug dealer, knew he was a drug dealer, and had the drug dealer receiving packages at her home. I'm not sure why she thought that her comments would help her sister's cause. Maybe dating a drug dealer is so normal to her that she didn't realize how it would look to regular people?


----------



## Lylddlebit

Kanky said:


> In general I think that no-knock warrants are a bad idea and should almost never be used. I am glad that changes that have been made to laws concerning them.* That being said, I would not expect to be safe in my own home if I was dating a drug dealer*. I would expect trouble with other drug dealers, the police and probably the drug dealer boyfriend himself. There are a lot of women who have died or ended up in prison because of a drug dealing boyfriend or relative.
> 
> "They" may be trying to distract from the police's wrongdoing, but the sister shouldn't have helped them with that by giving an interview admitting that BT was dating a drug dealer, knew he was a drug dealer, and had the drug dealer receiving packages at her home. I'm not sure why she thought that her comments would help her sister's cause. Maybe dating a drug dealer is so normal to her that she didn't realize how it would look to regular people?



Neither would I and you won't find me offering a single contention to defending or normalizing  that nonsense(dating a drug dealer). That said, there is a reason the Breonna Taylor and George Floyd cases have gotten so much more traction and  Atatiana  Jefferson, Elijah Mcclain or the  long list of others who are really good examples but  didn't gain as much  popularity , get dismissed or simply fade away.   It's the inverse of  why  Rosa Parks  was the face of the  Montgomery bus boycott instead of the many others who  experienced the same thing before her. In the boycott example the faces of it didn't overshadow the issue, it propelled it.  It is very intentional to conflate imperfect people with legit causes.   The goal is to discredit the entire issue through the person/connotations presented.  Whenever there is strong evidence of a legitimate grievance  that opens the  opportunity for real positive change foolishness almost always gets tacked on to it or represents it.  I will get  on my soapbox  and discuss the consequences to actions  in a relationship, entertainment or off topic thread  no problem.  However this scenario keeps happening.  Legit issues get  conflated with nonsense so very little progress on the issue itself occurs.  You aren't wrong but the true issue is so much bigger than that.  So it's important for the issue to have more impact than the distractions, especially since there are other examples that experience unjust murders yet the imperfect examples are the main thing people will remember when the topic is discussed and most times become the representation.


----------



## meka72




----------



## TrulyBlessed

About time this negrum did something.


----------



## meka72

Spoiler: As Breonna Taylor protests stretch into 12th week, calls for officers’ arrests intensify



*As Breonna Taylor protests stretch into 12th week, calls for officers’ arrests intensify*





Kimberly King wears a mask honoring Breonna Taylor — in front of a mural honoring Taylor, David McAtee, Sandra Bland, George Floyd and others — this month in Louisville. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)

By Josh Wood and 
Tim Craig

August 18, 2020 at 8:02 p.m. EDT

LOUISVILLE — Five months after Breonna Taylor’s death, Kentucky’s largest city has become the epicenter of the national movement for racial justice, weathering more than 80 days of protests as activists pour into the streets calling for charges against the police officers involved in her fatal shooting.

Backed by professional athletes and A-list celebrities, the protests have put mounting pressure on investigators and prosecutors, who are urging patience even as officers in other high-profile deaths have been quickly suspended, fired and charged.

“We’re not going to wait forever,” said attorney Lonita Baker, appearing with Taylor’s mother Thursday after meeting with Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron (R). “We do want this resolved quickly and accurately.”

But the prospect of police prosecution is complicated by state laws that give the benefit of the doubt to officers involved in carrying out their official duties. That legal reality has animated protests against police violence nationwide since the killing of George Floyd in May — and is raising concerns for local leaders about how to navigate the public emotion.

As the weeks pass, demonstrators have resorted to hunger strikes and other extreme tactics, leaving Louisville — a city better known for horse racing than social justice movements — fearing that violence could erupt if charges never come.
“If there’s not any charges, I think there’s going to be outrage and there’s going to be some angry people, and I’m kind of scared,” said Erick Earkman, a 45-year-old Black Louisville resident who recently attended a protest. “I think there’s going to be — I don’t want to say rioting — but there’s going to be a lot of pissed-off people who are going to do some damage if that happens.”



Taylor’s case has rapidly risen from relative obscurity to become one of the main flash points in what could be the largest social movement in U.S. history. Her face has been immortalized in a 7,000-square-foot mural in Annapolis. Her death has inspired demonstrations from Houston to Fargo, N.D. She is the first person to replace Oprah Winfrey on the cover of O Magazine, which commissioned 26 billboards throughout Louisville to “demand that the police involved in killing Breonna Taylor be arrested and charged.”

The 26-year-old Black woman, who was killed when police officers released a hail of gunfire into her Louisville apartment in the middle of the night, barely made a blip in national news after her death in March. Two months passed before her name showed up in the social media feed of Brittany Packnett Cunningham, one of the leading activists in the nation’s racial-justice movement.

“Breonna was killed on March the 13th, and none of us have heard about it because there is no video,” Packnett Cunningham told her podcast audience through sobs in May, invoking the names of Ahmaud Arbery and other Black Americans whose deaths had received national attention. “I thought that I had finally had my release of feelings for Ahmaud, and they all came rushing back — for Breonna.”

Packnett Cunningham launched a website memorializing Taylor and started a petition demanding Louisville police be held accountable. Around the same time, prominent civil rights attorney Benjamin Crump took on the Taylor family’s case and said he called “every Black female of influence” he knows, including actress Tiffany Haddish and Sen. Kamala D. Harris (D-Calif.).

“I knew without someone speaking her name and telling her story, she would die in anonymity,” Packnett Cunningham said.




Taylor, Floyd and others killed in encounters with police are honored in Louisville. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)

The Louisville Metro Police Department in late June fired Detective Brett Hankison in a public termination letter that said he “blindly fired” 10 shots into Taylor’s apartment with “an extreme indifference to the value of human life.” The two other officers involved in the shooting remain on the force.

Activists point out that Taylor’s boyfriend, Kenneth Walker, believed he was defending their home from intruders when he fired the opening shot at the plainclothes officers executing a no-knock warrant there after midnight. They accuse the officers of using excessive force, unleashing more than 20 bullets in response, eight of which hit Taylor, according to family attorneys.

“You had a young Black woman who was doing everything she could do for her community, living the quote-unquote right way, and she was still murdered by police who were supposed to be keeping her safe,” said Keturah Herron, a policy director at the American Civil Liberties Union of Kentucky, who has helped devise a ban on no-knock warrants in Louisville. “If Breonna Taylor could be killed and murdered by police in her home, people are like, ‘Holy sh--, that could have been me.’ ”

Those self-defense arguments from Taylor’s advocates have run into a complex web of legal hurdles that protect police officers who believe their lives are threatened. Those protections can clash with Kentucky’s gun culture and residents’ rights to protect their property, legal experts said.

“The young man shot at them. Whether he knew who they were or not, he shot at them,” said Aubrey Williams, a Louisville lawyer, a former judge and a former head of the Louisville chapter of the NAACP. “And at that point, the officers have every reason to shoot back. They are trained to defend themselves, and that is what they did.”




Demonstrators in Louisville this month.
(Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)




Demonstrators display a flier with photos of the Louisville Metro police officers involved in the fatal shooting of Taylor. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)




Louisville anti-violence activist Christopher 2X at a news conference outside the Louisville FBI headquarters this month. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)

*Waiting for answers*
For months, Taylor’s family and a small circle of Louisville activists struggled to get city leaders and news media to focus on her killing, which occurred just as the coronavirus pandemic began consuming the nation’s attention. They printed posters memorializing Taylor and made frequent trips to the courthouse seeking answers.

They gained little traction until demonstrations broke out over Floyd’s killing in Minneapolis in late May. While Floyd’s name echoed around the world, protesters in Louisville shouted “Breonna Taylor.”

The details of her death are complicated and limited. Police and her family’s attorneys say officers stormed her front door on suspicion that the address was tied to a narcotics investigation involving Taylor’s ex-boyfriend. In a warrant, police said they had seen the suspected drug trafficker pick up a mailed package from the home in January.

Taylor and Walker were rattled out of bed, prompting Walker to fire a single shot as the door was breached by a battering ram. The shot struck one officer in the leg. Walker, who was unscathed by law enforcement’s gunfire, was charged with attempted murder of an officer, a charge that was later dropped.
No drugs were found in Taylor’s home, and her ex-boyfriend, the main target of the warrants, was arrested in a separate police raid the same night about 10 miles away.
Weeks later, some of the ensuing protests would be marred by violence. On the first night of demonstrations in late May, at least seven people were wounded in Louisville by an unknown gunman. Then in June, a person opened fire at a protester encampment, killing a 27-year-old photographer who had been documenting the demonstrations.
Police have been accused of using excessive force at the Louisville protests, firing chemical irritants, pepper balls and foam rounds on peaceful crowds. The owner of a barbecue stand, David McAtee, was shot and killed as police and National Guardsmen tried to disperse a crowd at his restaurant during a citywide curfew in early June. The police chief was fired within hours of the incident.


The city and police now face a federal lawsuit from the ACLU that accuses officers of using tactics “that resemble those used by authoritarian regimes to stifle dissent.”
The demonstrations have continued for 11 weeks, with some protesters maintaining an around-the-clock presence in a small city park they have dubbed “Injustice Square.” In daily marches, they chant, “How do you spell murderers? L-M-P-D” — the initials of the Louisville Metro Police Department.




The Louisville skyline is seen from Ashland Park in Clarksville, Ind. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)

In recent weeks, fears of violence were exacerbated as militia groups on both sides of the debate marched through downtown carrying assault rifles and other guns. One day last month, an all-Black militia group marched within a block of armed far-right counterprotesters who had mobilized to challenge them. Many Louisville businesses near the protest square remain boarded up, fearing more violence.


About three miles from the protest square, hunger strikers fasted for weeks, demanding that the officers involved in Taylor’s shooting be fired and stripped of pensions.
Social worker Vincent Gonzalez, 33, ended his strike earlier this month after losing more than 30 pounds while relying on electrolyte powder to subsist on 50 calories a day. Tabin Ibershoff, 29, ended hers last weekend after nearly a month, saying that she had become so weak she had to grab the railing to slowly ascend the staircase, “like I’m 80 years old.”




Vincent Gonzalez, shown this month in Louisville, went on a weeks-long hunger strike as he demanded justice for Breonna Taylor. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)




Tabin Ibershoff also ended her hunger strike this month. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)

“None of us are hoping to die, but Breonna Taylor died, you know what I mean?” Ibershoff said earlier this month. “And people — other Black women — have died, so why shouldn’t we be putting our bodies on the line?”

All four officers involved in Floyd’s case were arrested within 10 days of his death. The retired officer involved in the shooting death of Arbery was arrested 2 1/2 months later, along with his son, who is accused of firing the fatal bullet. But in Louisville, the state attorney general’s investigation has stretched for nearly three months, fueling protesters’ anger.





Louisville Mayor Greg Fischer (D). (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)

The FBI declined to discuss the investigation with The Washington Post. Louisville anti-violence activist Christopher 2X said that meetings with Cameron and FBI agents this month left him feeling that both were taking the case seriously and that the state will ultimately file charges.

The FBI “said they don’t want to be a show horse in front of anybody about this situation,” he said. Instead, they want to be “a plow horse to show the community that they are serious about civil rights being violated.”

While activists await legal action, Taylor’s death has already led to policy changes. Louisville Mayor Greg Fischer (D) has signed a ban on no-knock warrants, called “Breonna’s Law,” and officers now must wear body cameras when executing search warrants.

But the third-term mayor has faced calls to resign from activists and police officers. Fischer said his ability to address residents’ questions about the case is hampered by a state law that acts as a “gag order,” preventing him from speaking about investigations of the police officers’ conduct.
“Right now, under the police officers’ bill of rights, once you go into a Public Integrity Unit investigation, it’s locked down until the whole process plays out,” he said. “And that’s just not serving the balance of a citizen’s right to know versus an officer’s due-process rights.”

*The castle doctrine and self-defense*
Activists and attorneys for the Taylor family say they are confident that charges will be filed against the officers involved in her death. Family attorney Sam Aguiar said both the attorney general’s office and the FBI appear to be conducting thorough investigations, including canvassing the area around Taylor’s home in search of witnesses to the officers’ behavior the night she was killed.

Aguiar said the case hinges on Kentucky’s “castle doctrine,” which allows the use of lethal force if a person fears for their life.
“The law also says that if you are the initial threat or initial aggressor, you do not get a pass for being confronted with deadly force or returning deadly force,” he added. “And here, there’s a very good argument that the initial aggressor was the police officers: They bust down the door. They don’t announce who they are until afterward. They’re basically posing a threat of deadly force at that point.”

Police have said that they knocked and identified themselves as police officers before entering Taylor’s home.
The distinction could be critical. Kentucky’s castle doctrine has an explicit exception for situations in which “a peace officer . . . enters or attempts to enter a dwelling, residence, or vehicle in the performance of his or her official duties, and the officer identified himself or herself in accordance with any applicable law.”




The windows at Louisville’s City Hall are boarded up to prevent damage to them during demonstrations. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)

The self-defense argument for police could also falter if prosecutors believe any of the officers acted recklessly, said Sam Marcosson, a professor of law at the University of Louisville.

Williams, the local lawyer and former judge, noted that White residents would probably make up more than three-fourths of a jury — only 23 percent of Louisville's population is African American, a legacy of government measures that merged the denser core of the city with more-conservative suburban and rural areas nearby.
“Even if they were to take this case to trial, the chances of them winning is slim to none,” said Williams, who noted that he lost a high-profile civil rights case in 2003 after a Louisville grand jury cleared two White police detectives who had shot a handcuffed Black man. The detectives shot the man 11 times after he brandished a box cutter during his attempted arrest.

But Crump, who is representing the Taylor family in a wrongful-death lawsuit against the involved officers, said Walker’s right to protect his home supersedes the officers’ right to self-defense.
“When people come busting into their home, unannounced, in the dead of night, is it not foreseeable that an American would exercise his rights under the Second Amendment?” Crump asked, noting that Walker used a legally registered weapon. “Or is it that Black Americans don’t have a right under the Second Amendment?”

On the streets of Louisville, a city where the multigenerational legacy of segregation and discrimination can still be seen, many remain deeply skeptical that the state or federal investigations will result in charges. Charles Booker, a recent U.S. Senate candidate and a state legislator representing part of Louisville, is among the skeptics.
“History shows us not to hold our breath,” he said.




A sign this month in Louisville’s West End. (Joshua Lott for The Washington Post)


----------



## meka72

Trash


----------



## Everything Zen

Wow!!!! SMH Cancel everyone involved yesterday.


----------



## Kanky

meka72 said:


> Trash
> 
> 
> View attachment 462313


People can be so darn tacky.


----------



## meka72




----------



## meka72

Kanky said:


> People can be so darn tacky.


Apparently this event is endorsed by Breonna’s family.

ETA:


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Kanky

TrulyBlessed said:


>


He is really awful.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Smh


----------



## yamilee21

^^^There is no level to which they won’t stoop in order to deny us justice.


----------



## Kanky

^^
A lot of black women are in prison right now, doing longer sentences than the drug dealing men that they were dating because of these kinds of plea deals. At least he was decent enough not to lie on a dead woman to save his own skin.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Lylddlebit

TrulyBlessed said:


>


That is a start.


----------



## nichelle02




----------



## Black Ambrosia

^^^ Sounds like they're not gonna be charged.


----------



## nichelle02




----------



## TrulyBlessed

I see where this is going...


----------



## meka72

I can’t imagine what’s about to happen when Mitch’s expletive decides not to charge the officers who murdered Breonna. I wouldn’t be surprised if he gets nominated to the federal bench after this especially if garbage isn’t removed from the presidency.


----------



## mensa

If you've got to announce a curfew and have practically shut the City down before you make your announcement, you've already announced the grand jury's decision to not convict those accused of taking Ms. Breonna Taylor's life.

When.Will.It.End?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kanky

If the cops are not indicted it is because the prosecutor did not want them indicted. Indictments are incredibly easy to get.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Only one out of the three officers indicted.


----------



## Everything Zen

They tellin’ on themselves with that low bond


----------



## SoniT

Still no justice for Breonna.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy




----------



## brg240




----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

brg240 said:


>


I have no words. Only anger and hurt. This country will burn to the ground before black women get justice and before white supremacy is confronted.


----------



## Browndilocks

It's so exhausting being black.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

If yeah I did it and I’d do it again had a look...


----------



## Rastafarai

Browndilocks said:


> It's so exhausting being black *in this country*.



Specified that for you. I encourage every Black woman, man and child to consider living your life outside USA shores. We do not have to continue being subjected to this type of abuse and mass killings. We are an endangered community so long as we live here. Its not the first time I've been saying this on this forum, nor would it be my last. We are at war and we need to get out.


----------



## kimpaur

Rastafarai said:


> Specified that for you. I encourage every Black woman, man and child to consider living your life outside USA shores. We do not have to continue being subjected to this type of abuse and mass killings. We are an endangered community so long as we live here. Its not the first time I've been saying this on this forum, nor would it be my last. We are at war and we need to get out.


Where’s a good place? I’m seriously at a loss


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## nichelle02

Rastafarai said:


> Specified that for you. I encourage every Black woman, man and child to consider living your life outside USA shores. We do not have to continue being subjected to this type of abuse and mass killings. We are an endangered community so long as we live here. Its not the first time I've been saying this on this forum, nor would it be my last. We are at war and we need to get out.



I've been considering it. I don't have children. My parents are now deceased as well as my only sibling. It's been a rough few years. With Covid I've been doing a lot of thinking about the direction of my future. I have no real reason to stay here.


----------



## Kanky




----------



## weaveadiva

Kanky said:


>


Was just coming to post this


----------



## Kanky

weaveadiva said:


> Was just coming to post this


I am disgusted by the whole situation. The prosecutor, the men who think that they should be hiding behind black women, the cops, the black women who are about to get pepper sprayed and beaten for no reason. It is just a mess.


----------



## greight

Kanky said:


> I am disgusted by the whole situation. The prosecutor, the men who think that they should be hiding behind black women, the cops, the black women who are about to get pepper sprayed and beaten for no reason. It is just a mess.



The whole thing is just embarrassing and infuriating. The world is really seeing how little protection black women get


----------



## MizAvalon

That video is disgusting. White men would be out there ready to get attacked by dogs, beaten, or shot for their women before they had them on the frontlines like that. Their women probably wouldn’t even BE out there.


----------



## lavaflow99

kimpaur said:


> Where’s a good place? I’m seriously at a loss





nichelle02 said:


> I've been considering it. I don't have children. My parents are now deceased as well as my only sibling. It's been a rough few years. With Covid I've been doing a lot of thinking about the direction of my future. I have no real reason to stay here.



Join the discussion!



			https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/leaving-the-united-states.849053/


----------



## Kanky

I will make sure to vote for Joe Biden just to make sure that this disgusting DA never gets anywhere near the Supreme Court. Wanton endangerment.  









						Trump lists Kentucky AG Daniel Cameron as potential US Supreme Court nominee
					

Cameron, the 34-year-old protege of Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell, has served as the commonwealth's chief law officer since December.



					amp.courier-journal.com


----------



## Rocky91

Kanky said:


> I am disgusted by the whole situation. The prosecutor, the men who think that they should be hiding behind black women, the cops, the black women who are about to get pepper sprayed and beaten for no reason. It is just a mess.


Additional detail that adds to the mess:

-the ex-boyfriend drug dealer creating a paper trail that connects her to him, e.g. having a murder victim show up in a rented car that she allowed him to borrow, mentioned her name several times over the phone claiming that she was holding money for him (http://juryverdicts.net/LMPDBreonnaTaylorReport.pdf) 
 I don’t know anything about this life, but I’d assume there’d be some kind of code against deliberately endangering your loved ones. I need BW to see this and realize even when you cut ties (Breonna had blocked his number), the efferyy of this street life continues to puts you in harm’s way.


----------



## SoniT

I need to stop reading comments on other boards. Some people actually blame Breonna Taylor for her murder. Disgusting.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Kanky said:


>


I would   never.  How do you even let somebody talk you into this?


----------



## Kanky

Rocky91 said:


> Additional detail that adds to the mess:
> 
> -the ex-boyfriend drug dealer creating a paper trail that connects her to him, e.g. having a murder victim show up in a rented car that she allowed him to borrow, mentioned her name several times over the phone claiming that she was holding money for him (http://juryverdicts.net/LMPDBreonnaTaylorReport.pdf)
> I don’t know anything about this life, but I’d assume there’d be some kind of code against deliberately endangering your loved ones. I need BW to see this and realize even when you cut ties (Breonna had blocked his number), the efferyy of this street life continues to puts you in harm’s way.


Knowing them or living next door to them puts you in harms way. Dating them is 

 I know a black woman who was injured while shopping at a mall in a black neighborhood because the police had a drug sting that turned violent. The police need to enforce low level drug crimes without kicking down doors in the middle of the night or endangering the public. They are acting like they are about to get El Chapo over some low level street dealers. What kind of drugs did the ex boyfriend sell?  I am hoping that this was not all over some marijuana.


----------



## sharentu




----------



## TrulyBlessed

Suddenly body cam footage has magically appeared.

Swipe


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09

Daniel Cameron's reasoning for not prosecuting the police who killed Breonna Taylor doesn't even hold up.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed

The nerve...


----------



## meka72

*Breonna Taylor grand jurors say police actions were 'negligent' and 'criminal'*


Spoiler: Article 



*"They couldn't even provide a risk assessment," one of the anonymous grand jurors said in an interview on "CBS This Morning." "And it sounded like they hadn't done one."*
By Janelle Griffith
Oct. 27, 2020, 8:12 PM EDT

Two grand jurors in the Breonna Taylor case said the actions of Louisville, Kentucky, police officers the day of the botched raid at her apartment were "negligent" and "criminal."

"They couldn't even provide a risk assessment," one of the anonymous grand jurors, identified as juror one, said in an interview scheduled to air Wednesday on "CBS This Morning." "And it sounded like they hadn't done one."

Taylor was fatally shot by police during a narcotics raid.

CBS News' Gayle King asked the two jurors what they "thought of the police behavior and actions" on March 13, according to a part of the interview released Tuesday. The jurors' faces were blurred. They are the first of the 12 people impaneled for the grand jury to speak publicly.






Breonna Taylor.Family photo
"So their organization leading up to this was lacking," juror one said. "That's what I mean by they were negligent in the operation."

The other anonymous juror said that police were "criminal" leading up to the raid and that "the way they moved forward on it, including the warrant, was deception."

Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron did not respond to a request for comment Tuesday.

An anonymous grand juror had requested a judge's permission to speak publicly after Cameron announced last month that no officers would be directly charged in Taylor's death. The grand juror said the jury was not given the option to consider homicide charges, the juror's attorney, Kevin Glogower, said in September.

Kentucky Attorney General Daniel Cameron addresses the media in Frankfort, Ky., on Sept. 23 following the return of a grand jury investigation into the death of Breonna Taylor.Timothy D. Easley / AP file
On Oct. 20, a judge granted grand jurors permission to speak publicly. Cameron, who in court had opposed allowing grand jurors to speak about the proceedings, said he would not appeal the decision.

"Questions were asked about the additional charges, and the grand jury was told there would be none because the prosecutors didn't feel they could make them stick," the grand juror said in a statement. "The grand jury didn't agree that certain actions were justified, nor did it decide the indictment should be the only charges in the Breonna Taylor case."

In a separate statement, another grand juror represented by Glogower said they were "pleased" with the judge's ruling and "will be discussing possible next steps with counsel."

The grand jury charged a former Louisville police detective, Brett Hankison, with three counts of wanton endangerment. He is accused of firing blindly into an apartment and recklessly endangering Taylor's neighbors; he has pleaded not guilty.

Hankison was fired in June for "wantonly and blindly" firing into the apartment, according to his termination letter.

*Download the NBC News app for breaking news and alerts*

Cameron announced the results of the grand jury investigation Sept. 23, saying "the grand jury agreed" that the officers who shot Taylor, Myles Cosgrove and Sgt. Jonathan Mattingly, were justified in returning fire after they were shot at by her boyfriend, Kenneth Walker. Cameron said Walker's lone gunshot struck Mattingly in the leg.

Walker fired a shot at the front door, according to police. Walker, who had a license to carry firearms, has said he believed the operation was a home invasion.

Officers opened fire, hitting Taylor six times. Officers insist that they knocked and announced who they were.

Janelle Griffith
Janelle Griffith is a national reporter for NBC News.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## CarefreeinChicago

So he’s going to try and profit odor her death, disgusting


----------



## mensa

CarefreeinChicago said:


> So he’s going to try and profit odor her death, disgusting


Simon and Schuster said that they will not publish it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------



## Seattle Slew

I want the people “in charge” of shooting her to be brought to justice. This is a good start though.


----------



## TrulyBlessed




----------

